# Lena's Barn Hunt Thread



## Mesonoxian (Oct 16, 2014)

I first found out about Barn Hunt last winter, and thought it looked like a ton of fun, as well as something that seemed like it would be right up Lena's alley! A friend and I attended the 2015 UKC Premier, and were able to see some Barn Hunt in person - at that point I was decided that Lena and I would definitely be giving this a shot in the future!

Fast forward a few months, and Lena is registered with the BHA (has a BH number), and we are tentatively planning on our first trial this weekend (Pending drivable road conditions).

As long as Lena actually likes it, and we pass the RATI, I'm hoping to get her through her Novice title by summer this year. arty:


----------



## Mesonoxian (Oct 16, 2014)

Our first ever Barn Hunt trial was a blast!

Lena zipped through her RATI in 16.6 seconds, under a fabulous judge! Everyone we met was friendly, helpful, and super welcoming to us newbies. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0u0wberXm8

Our first attempt at a Novice leg was an NQ - but that was 150% my fault. I called "rat" on an incorrect hide - but the judge did tell us that where I called was where the rat was for the team that ran before us(so that's pretty cool - dog noses, man!!). After the false call, Lena was still actively searching, and was PUMPED when we showed her the rat tube before leaving the ring. We'll definitely be hitting up more trials later this year!


----------

